# Disturbing thread



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Creating of the "Wild Rainforest" - Arofanatics Fish Talk Forums

Anyone else notice it? :/


----------



## londonjoe (Apr 11, 2011)

what ?


----------



## Smigsy (Jul 30, 2009)

No idea, but to be fair i have no idea what im looking at :bash:


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

was it to do with a the ink on his hand? that's a bit odd :O


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

spinnin_tom said:


> was it to do with a the ink on his hand? that's a bit odd :O


Exactly! WTF.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Exactly! WTF.


takes all sorts i guess


----------



## Smigsy (Jul 30, 2009)

ooo yea :hmm:

also thumb 'double jointed' thumb bends backwards


----------



## SnakeKeeper17 (Apr 5, 2011)

He's a Nazi lol


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

SnakeKeeper17 said:


> He's a Nazi lol


half of 'em are still looking for what it is lol


----------



## SnakeKeeper17 (Apr 5, 2011)

spinnin_tom said:


> half of 'em are still looking for what it is lol


Haha, it caught my eye when I was looking through the pics :lol2:


----------



## callum b (Sep 8, 2008)

What the hell. Is that an English forum? The only thing I think it could be if he is not some fascist nazi aquascaper lol is he is a Buddist or whatever religion used to use it. I hang around with big hippies and my mates ex used to have that symbol tattoed on her in reference to whatever it used to mean before Hitler decided to use it. Not because she is a nazi lol. Hippies are weird lol.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

yeah callum..... tens of cultures used the swastika before the socialists did. it means lots of things, with peace being a key element of it :/
where the nazi's got the idea that killing the jews and taking over the world would bring peace.. i will never know


----------



## callum b (Sep 8, 2008)

Socialist now use it as their symbol lol??


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

nazi= Nationalsozialistische Deutsche Arbeiterpartei= national socialist german workers' party


----------



## callum b (Sep 8, 2008)

Alright mister clever clogs lol .


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

this thread blew Godwin's law out of the water..... at the first post lol
(look up godwin's law, you'll laugh.. i think)


----------



## SkinheadOi85 (Sep 28, 2008)

The Nazis flipped the image over so it was a negitive of the more traditional peace symbol


----------



## SkinheadOi85 (Sep 28, 2008)

You could even go as far as saying the numbers in his name 8787 could be broken down into symbolisim.....8 = 8th letter alphabet H, 7 = G 

88 often refers to Heil Hitler....
87 = Heil Gastapo or Heil Goring

He may however just like the symbol?


----------



## matthew_harwood (Mar 12, 2005)

I think what's disturbing is that some people think that its really important, it a tattoo that's all, many of us have one. Sometimes you look back at them and think what was I doing, maybe when he was younger he was part of that movement and now he uses it as a reminder how he turned his life around who nows. however if he was on a site shouting loads of nazi crap then that would be disturbing but otherwise I really don't see what's so disturbing about it. 
however he does have a freak thumb thing going on 

matt


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

spinnin_tom said:


> this thread blew Godwin's law out of the water..... at the first post lol
> (look up godwin's law, you'll laugh.. i think)


No it didn't. Godwin's law doesn't apply here. If I was saying something was bad or tried to reinforce my argument using a comparison to the Nazis then yeah it would. Starting a thread about some bloke with a swastika has nothing to do with Godwin's.

The peace symbol usually has 4 dots in between the horizontal marks.

Yes, sure, he may just like the symbol. I might get Pol Pot tattooed on my face, it will look sick.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

still gowin's law is a right laugh.
does it actually work do ya' think?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

What Godwin's? Depends what forums you hang about on! :lol2:


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

I was more freaked out by his hands as a whole. His thumbs bends to much and his hand just looks weird in one of them


----------



## Moogloo (Mar 15, 2010)

Do you know what... i looked through that post and the only thought hat hit me was "omg...someone else has freaky thumbs like i do!" and then after flicking through the photos (it had to be that and i didnt read this post first LOL) for the third time i saw the tattoo.

I dont think i care what it means tbh, its more what it means to other people when its tattooed in such an obvious place, especially as it looks such lame quality he might well have done it himself. Knowing it would cause offense. His response kind of made me think that way too.

Personally, i could easily take offense to that, but what on earth is the point? I wouldnt go out the way to cause offense like that to anyone but seriously, i dont care. Symbols like the do NOT mean anything, especially in the hands of complete eejits like that.

-----------

That said... i really dislike that tank... and where did the white sand go? That was the only bit i thought was kinda clever! LOL

-----------

That said....again... both my thumbs are double jointed (used to be double jointed in my hips to an extent, my knees to an extent, my ankles, my wrists, my thumbs in the middle joint and the main joint, all my finger and some...) Im not 23 and have the start or arthritis/severe joint pain and stiffness in all of said joints.

The only ones persistantly double jointed are my thumbs! Do you have any idea how hard it is to do basic things? Like open a bottle?! I go to twist open a bottle cap and my thumb moves but the cap doesnt! LOL


----------



## matthew_harwood (Mar 12, 2005)

quite an interesting wiki page

Swastika - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

My fingers are freaky like that too  Also _really_ hard to do a 'normal' thumbs up.

We're the new superior race.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Moogloo said:


> Personally, i could easily take offense to that, but what on earth is the point? I wouldnt go out the way to cause offense like that to anyone but seriously, i dont care. Symbols like the do NOT mean anything, especially in the hands of complete eejits like that.



It's not like I'm losing sleep over it.


----------



## Moogloo (Mar 15, 2010)

Nah, that comment wasnt aimed at anyone in general, i just think some people take offense far too easily or just rise to the bait far too easily. Gives muppets like that person a reason to wind people up, just because he can.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Moogloo said:


> -----------
> 
> That said... i really dislike that tank... and where did the white sand go? That was the only bit i thought was kinda clever! LOL
> 
> -----------


they don't get that after you get some fish in there, the 3 types of substrate will mix, they do it like that at pets at home (sorry for swearing lol)


----------



## matthew_harwood (Mar 12, 2005)

Moogloo said:


> Nah, that comment wasnt aimed at anyone in general, i just think some people take offense far too easily or just rise to the bait far too easily. Gives muppets like that person a reason to wind people up, just because he can.


I dont get how you can call him a muppet etc reading the thread he didnt say anything wrong or be abusive so I dont really get why he would be classed as a muppet or idiot!! in fact i think it was other people who were abusive.
also how do any of them know he is a nazi. This was taken from wiki "Swastikas are widely used in Buddhist temples in China, and the symbol is most commonly associated with Buddhism.
Japanese maps use the swastika symbol to denote a Buddhist temple.[96] Hirosaki City in Aomori Prefecture uses this symbol as official emblem.
In Korea and Taiwan, maps use the swastika symbol to denote a temple. The swastika is also a very common sight at both rural and urban Buddhist Temples.. "
Besides the use as a religious symbol in Buddhism, Hinduism and Jainism, which can be traced to pre-modern traditions, the swastika is also used by a number of new religious movements established in the modern period.

so maybe he is actually a buddist etc :Na_Na_Na_Na:

matt


----------



## Moogloo (Mar 15, 2010)

yeah....maybe.... but what are the chances?


----------



## igmillichip (Feb 7, 2010)

just wondering how the OP here came across that thread.  Most bizarre....I couldn't really think of anything much to google to bring me to a load of 'textless pictures'. :whistling2:

Look at the person user name....8787 has a fadic of 3. (8+8+7+7 = 30 = 3+0=3) as in Third Reich.

Then look at the 'peanut' bit of the name....scientific name for peanut is Arachis.

That sounds very much like the planet in Dune originally named as Arrakis.

Arrakis has these Worms on it.

Link to Pink Floyds The Wall....and the song "Waiting for the Worms"....imagery of Nazisms.

Proof beyond question. :devil:

It's marvelous what a few creative deductions can bring about.

ian


----------



## Greecko (Jan 15, 2011)

Whats with nazism and fish... 

Ha brilliant Ian!

Though I do know a guy my friend buys fish off and he has a massive swatstika around his arm..hes not a buddist


----------



## SkinheadOi85 (Sep 28, 2008)

Lol the Aryan Brotherhood are trading exclusively in fish now???


----------



## Chunk247 (May 30, 2010)

who made an account on the next page that was called anti-nazi... xD


----------



## Moogloo (Mar 15, 2010)

> just wondering how the OP here came across that thread.  Most bizarre....I couldn't really think of anything much to google to bring me to a load of 'textless pictures'. :whistling2:
> 
> Look at the person user name....8787 has a fadic of 3. (8+8+7+7 = 30 = 3+0=3) as in Third Reich.
> 
> ...


Pure genius!

I loves Pink Floyd *goes off to listen to Pink Floyd*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2011)

I wonder how different the world would be today if nazi german would of won?


----------



## matthew_harwood (Mar 12, 2005)

you know far to much about about nazi stuff are you one to :lol2: 






igmillichip said:


> just wondering how the OP here came across that thread.  Most bizarre....I couldn't really think of anything much to google to bring me to a load of 'textless pictures'. :whistling2:
> 
> Look at the person user name....8787 has a fadic of 3. (8+8+7+7 = 30 = 3+0=3) as in Third Reich.
> 
> ...


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

igmillichip said:


> just wondering how the OP here came across that thread.  Most bizarre....I couldn't really think of anything much to google to bring me to a load of 'textless pictures'. :whistling2:
> 
> Look at the person user name....8787 has a fadic of 3. (8+8+7+7 = 30 = 3+0=3) as in Third Reich.
> 
> ...


Hilarious. Obviously the deductive leap from swastika to nazism must be difficult for some people to grasp.

Why don't you just ask me how I came across it? Simon was talking about Arowana forums so I went to have a look, then I saw it had a planted tank section, which have a passion for, so started looking through the threads.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Moogloo said:


> yeah....maybe.... but what are the chances?


Personally if I had a swastika on my arm that was inverted the way the Nazi's used it, didn't have the four dots and was posting on a western forum I'd probably make a point of explaining what it was for, to avoid any confusion.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## Gt Turbo (Feb 9, 2011)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Personally if I had a swastika on my arm that was inverted the way the Nazi's used it, didn't have the four dots and was posting on a western forum I'd probably make a point of explaining what it was for, to avoid any confusion.


Ok this is pointless, that would mean that everywhere he goes he has to explain the stupid tattoo. I mean after all it his hand and a person should have the right to do with their own bodies as they wish, why don't we all just get along, simple. 

I wondered why we degraded a wonderful thread on a lovely planted tank to discuss Nazism. These are fish and hobbyist forums right? Bring out more planted tank pictures and threads, please.


----------



## Gt Turbo (Feb 9, 2011)

Morgan Freeman said:


> image


Also if we wanted to really put a stretch to this .... I could say that morgan is a racist, how comes he only posted pictures of persons with African decent with Swastikas on the forum? Is he trying to say only "Black" ppl are Nazis or are all "Black" ppl nazis?

lolololololol u see where this gets us, absolutely no where.:blush:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Gt Turbo said:


> Ok this is pointless, that would mean that everywhere he goes he has to explain the stupid tattoo. I mean after all it his hand and a person should have the right to do with their own bodies as they wish, why don't we all just get along, simple.
> 
> I wondered why we degraded a wonderful thread on a lovely planted tank to discuss Nazism. These are fish and hobbyist forums right? Bring out more planted tank pictures and threads, please.


LOL I never questioned his right to the tatoo, I can sure as hell criticise his choice. If he doesn't want to explain it all the time, don't get a swastika in such a prominent place. Jesus.

Why don't we all just get along? Erm, Why do you think I find Nazism repulsive? Bloody hell.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Gt Turbo said:


> Also if we wanted to really put a stretch to this .... I could say that morgan is a racist, how comes he only posted pictures of persons with African decent with Swastikas on the forum? Is he trying to say only "Black" ppl are Nazis or are all "Black" ppl nazis?
> 
> lolololololol u see where this gets us, absolutely no where.:blush:


Or I posted it because it was funny.


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

WOW this thread has so much info about fish keeping :bash:

WHO CARES WOT TATTOO HE HAS!!!!!!

wot a pointless thread


----------



## PAB (Aug 4, 2010)

Morgan Freeman said:


> image


There fish keepers too:2thumb:


----------



## Gt Turbo (Feb 9, 2011)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Or I posted it because it was funny.


It was quite funny though. :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

shep1979 said:


> WOW this thread has so much info about fish keeping :bash:
> 
> WHO CARES WOT TATTOO HE HAS!!!!!!
> 
> wot a pointless thread


Suck my balls.


----------



## igmillichip (Feb 7, 2010)

Chunk247 said:


> who made an account on the next page that was called anti-nazi... xD


That was actually the bit that I found most interesting.....first a guy innocently showing some pics of his set-up (although I think a few words would have been good)......then a close up of the hand....with a (or THE) tat......then as I went over the page....there was what seemed to be new user (zero posts etc) called 'AntiNazi' signed-up....who obviously just wanted to make a single point.

You could find any sign, any number, any username and, "by-hook-or-by-crook", you could 'prove' anything by careful manipulation of the info.

If you look for meaning in the number 123, you find meaning in the number 123. 

I'm pretty sure that if we looked at many of the common symbols used in piercings, tats etc that we may find some historic evil within the meaning of the symbol.

I'm not too sure society has moved into the 21st century yet.....there is still too much prejudice, fascism, 'putting labels on people', dress-codes, selective filtering etc going on.

But, I'm an aged hippy.....still listening to my album I bought in 1970...what would I know about love, peace, and harmonic convolutions?

ian


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Suck my balls.


wot a c:censor:k u are grow up and get a life as u must need one to put up a pointless thread like this !!!!


----------



## SkinheadOi85 (Sep 28, 2008)

Yet you still post in it shep.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

shep1979 said:


> wot a c:censor:k u are grow up and get a life as u must need one to put up a pointless thread like this !!!!


Talk about owned.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

igmillichip said:


> That was actually the bit that I found most interesting.....first a guy innocently showing some pics of his set-up (although I think a few words would have been good)......then a close up of the hand....with a (or THE) tat......then as I went over the page....there was what seemed to be new user (zero posts etc) called 'AntiNazi' signed-up....who obviously just wanted to make a single point.
> 
> You could find any sign, any number, any username and, "by-hook-or-by-crook", you could 'prove' anything by careful manipulation of the info.
> 
> ...


LOL not another one!

I'm not quite sure of the logical leaps needed to equate anti-nazism with prejudice, fascism and labelling. It's the exact opposite which draws people to oppose it. Do I really have to spell this out?

I realise it might also be difficult to grasp the link between the swastika and nazism. Maybe you could actually explain what "careful manipulation of the info" was used? 

I don't really care if it was hijacked by the national socialists, you don't go flashing one around for good reason. It's grossly offensive especially when victims of Nazism still survive to this day.

I made this thread as a bit of a "WTF" find but thanks to some incredibly retarded logic I'm sucked into this ridiculous discussion.

Oh and it's not me on the other board.


----------

